# Yellow Belt - Grasp of Death - ATACX GYM



## Yondanchris (Oct 1, 2011)

Once again Ras gives us some food for thought, I really appritciate his perspective
Reality in attacks and responses (whatever the attitude so the response) 
Great position recognition going into gripping talon! 
I believe Ras is well on his way to making his mark in Kenpo, despite the nay sayers! 


[video=youtube_share;hPkcflmZLmI]http://youtu.be/hPkcflmZLmI[/video]

Enjoy

Chris


----------



## ATACX GYM (Oct 7, 2011)

Sandanchris said:


> Once again Ras gives us some food for thought, I really appritciate his perspective
> Reality in attacks and responses (whatever the attitude so the response)
> Great position recognition going into gripping talon!
> I believe Ras is well on his way to making his mark in Kenpo, despite the nay sayers!
> ...




Thank you so very much for your wonderful words,Chris! Your willingness to think outside of the box and your specific method focusing on the marriage of martial combat efficacy and applicability blended with your specific approach to Christian spirituality makes your martial expression unique in my personal experience,and truly wonderful.Thank you for all that you have done,are currently doing,and WILL do!


----------



## Yondanchris (Oct 8, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing you on Tuesday...I hope we can record our training and post online...or just keep for fun! 

Chris


----------



## ATACX GYM (Oct 8, 2011)

Sandanchris said:


> Looking forward to seeing you on Tuesday...I hope we can record our training and post online...or just keep for fun!
> 
> Chris




Lookin forward to seeing you on Tuesday too bruh! We should be able to post it online AND keep for fun!


----------



## Yondanchris (Oct 9, 2011)

ATACX GYM said:


> Lookin forward to seeing you on Tuesday too bruh! We should be able to post it online AND keep for fun!



Sounds good to me!


----------



## ATACX GYM (Feb 9, 2012)

Used this tech yesterday from off the matt to escape a kesagatame variant...


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 9, 2012)

I hate this technique, and most of the headlocks because i have never been grabbed and we just stopped there. It was either the bridge into a take down, OR a control that led to a barrage of punches, just like Ras says in his video.

When i teach this, we dont grab the testicles, we smash them with a rising ridgehand, but the theory is the same, sharp sudden pain to loosen the grip enough to give you some "wiggle room"

i dont think it will be that easy to control the attackers rt bicept in reality. Always play it safe and assume they are stronger than you, so instead of controlling the bicept, i reach over and control the face with a claw. This allows me to avoid the punches by taking the attacker out of position to hit me and it isnt strength vs strength. The theory is the same, just different methods of execution. 

this execution is only different than mine in details, but it stays within the concepts of the technique and it is a solid adaptation to meet the realities of the attack.

on my white belt to black belt scale i give this a:








black belt

nice one


----------



## ATACX GYM (Feb 9, 2012)

Twin Fist said:


> I hate this technique, and most of the headlocks because i have never been grabbed and we just stopped there. It was either the bridge into a take down, OR a control that led to a barrage of punches, just like Ras says in his video.
> 
> When i teach this, we dont grab the testicles, we smash them with a rising ridgehand, but the theory is the same, sharp sudden pain to loosen the grip enough to give you some "wiggle room"
> 
> ...




YOU'RE WRONG!!

 No lolololol j/k.

thank you for this analysis man. My kaju friend goes for the ridgehand to the nads exactly as you specified is your preference too. I'm a short guy so oftentimes I can't reach the head and oftentimes the women I teach are even shorter than my juuuuust barely 5'7" self. So I suggest that we control the bicep. My preferred method of controlling the bicep via seatbelt hold  [ because I agree with you; assuming the enemy is stronger tends to compel us to find the smarter, more technically efficient expression ] but for some reason Part 2 never loaded...and I go over this approach in detail.

You're right...we're remarkably similar in this tech. See? If Twin Fist and ATACX GYM can agree? We can usher in world peace, end hunger, turn off the "kill me" gene so we can reach physical immortality, and we can get the planet ship shape to such a degree that Satan quits buggin us and GOD can send us a email sayin..."HEY! GOOD JOB! YOU MORTALS DON'T SUCK SO BAD AFTER ALL! PLUS THE HOLY GHOST OWES ME A COUPLE TRILLION SONGS OF PRAISE CUZ HE BET AGAINST YOU AND I WON OUR BET. LOLOL."


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 9, 2012)

well, without the "take a bite out of crime" you wouldnt have gotten better than a purple belt.....lol

your work on that technique was solid in both concept and function


----------



## ATACX GYM (Feb 10, 2012)

Twin Fist said:


> well, without the "take a bite out of crime" you wouldnt have gotten better than a purple belt.....lol
> 
> your work on that technique was solid in both concept and function




Lolol that's purrty funny right there!


----------

